# I made a tiny friend while weeding



## Heavypenguins (Jun 5, 2015)

I spent most of the day weeding the front garden (excuse the grubby finger) and I had a little friend come say hi! and climb on me when I went to relocate it to somewhere safe.

This little one is a Jersey Tiger Moth!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very pretty! I'm glad you were able to relocate it to a safe spot. *


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Those are amazing pictures!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's beautiful! Glad you were able to give him a lift  

You're a great photographer


----------

